# Failsafe.exe



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Samsung N150 netbook with Windows 7 starter on it. The problem is it has installed Failsafe.exe and I cannot find a way to remove it. I have uninstalled the programme files and looked in Add/Remove programmes but Icannot see a way to remove it completely from the system, I keep getting a pop -up which is very annoying. How can I remove it? I have tried pressing F2 and going into security but I cannot find a away in there to disable it. Any ideas?


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello elvis,

If you believe that you may be a victim of a malware infection, you may want to post inour Virust Help forum for help. There we can attempt to help scan your system and help remove any infections.

Per our manager:


> Hello, and welcome to TSF.
> 
> For malware removal assistance:
> 
> ...


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

No it is not a virus or Malware, it is a program that came installed with the netbook. However it is not listed in the Add/Remove programme list.

This is a link to a review of Failsafe

http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/review-phoenix-failsafe-laptop-protection-program-2009108/

My problem is as it states in the review I can remove it once I have installed failsafe first then download an uninstaller from their website. Now that sounds easy..............right? But the problem I have is when I try to install failsafe just so I can uninstall it:4-dontkno I can not install it:sigh: I follow all on screen prompts go to create an account (this means loads of junk mail) Then the connection with their server times out, I have tried this for over an hour, just kept trying to create the account and no the server just times out. There is nothing else downloading or using the internet connection. So I thought I would post on here to see if anyone else knew of another way of uninstalling it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

elvis:


I don't think we are going to be able to help. It is basically $100.00 program
designed to protect this PC and its data in the event that is ever stolen.

It would fall under our rules like providing help with password cracking /hacking. This is anti theft protection.

The only shot you probably have is to deal with the company.

BG


----------



## elvis (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok,
I have tried to contact the company, but they have now been taken over in April this year and so their website no longer provides support for this product


----------

